# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Probleme pour implements RepositoryCustom

## chady

Bonjour a tous, voici un petit truc qui m'intrigue



```

```



```

```



```

```



```

```

et au final j'obtiens l'erreur



> Error starting ApplicationContext. To display the conditions report re-run your application with 'debug' enabled.
> 2020-01-10 17:38:43.580 ERROR 1472 --- [  restartedMain] o.s.boot.SpringApplication               : Application run failed
> 
> org.springframework.beans.factory.UnsatisfiedDependencyException: Error creating bean with name 'requestMappingHandlerMapping' defined in class path resource [org/springframework/web/servlet/config/annotation/DelegatingWebMvcConfiguration.class]: Unsatisfied dependency expressed through method 'requestMappingHandlerMapping' parameter 1; nested exception is org.springframework.beans.factory.BeanCreationException: Error creating bean with name 'mvcConversionService' defined in class path resource [org/springframework/web/servlet/config/annotation/DelegatingWebMvcConfiguration.class]: Bean instantiation via factory method failed; nested exception is org.springframework.beans.BeanInstantiationException: Failed to instantiate [org.springframework.format.support.FormattingConversionService]: Factory method 'mvcConversionService' threw exception; nested exception is org.springframework.beans.factory.BeanCreationException: Error creating bean with name 'EntityRepository': Invocation of init method failed; nested exception is java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Failed to create query for method public abstract java.util.List com.demo.dao.EntityRepositoryCustom.inOnlyTest(java.lang.Short,java.lang.String,java.lang.Short)! No property inOnlyTest found for type Entity!
> 	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.ConstructorResolver.createArgumentArray(ConstructorResolver.java:787) ~[spring-beans-5.2.0.RELEASE.jar:5.2.0.RELEASE]
> 	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.ConstructorResolver.instantiateUsingFactoryMethod(ConstructorResolver.java:528) ~[spring-beans-5.2.0.RELEASE.jar:5.2.0.RELEASE]
> 	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.instantiateUsingFactoryMethod(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1338) ~[spring-beans-5.2.0.RELEASE.jar:5.2.0.RELEASE]
> 	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.createBeanInstance(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1177) ~[spring-beans-5.2.0.RELEASE.jar:5.2.0.RELEASE]
> 	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.doCreateBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:557) ~[spring-beans-5.2.0.RELEASE.jar:5.2.0.RELEASE]
> ...


Est ce qu'il y a une personne qui sait ce qui se passe merci

----------


## Kazh Du

::salut:: 

Je n'ai pas fais de test donc ma rponse est sujette  caution.

D'aprs ta stacktrace, l'erreur viendrait de la mthode inOnlyTest(...) que JPA n'arrive pas  interprter :


```
Caused by: org.springframework.data.mapping.PropertyReferenceException: No property inOnlyTest found for type Entity!
```

JPA peut gnrer des mthodes d'accs aux donnes  partir du nom de cette mthode. Par contre, il faut respecter certains paradigmes (mots cls, noms de variables...). Hors ici, ta mthode ne veut rien dire par rapport aux paramtres et  ton entit.
Tu peux aussi dfinir une requte en JPQL ( @Query("SELECT e FROM Entity ...") )

----------


## chady

Bonjour Kazh Du,s'est bien la le problme. Je veux pas que JPA fasse quoi ce soit.
Je veux faire appel a une procedure stocke. Donc je veux que jpa interagit. Voila pourquoi , j'ai plac la mthode dans l'interface EntityRepositoryCustom  et pas dans EntityRepository

----------


## Kazh Du

Hum... je n'avais pas vu ton implmentation...

Ce qui me laisse perplexe, c'est que tu tends EntityRepositoryCustom dans EntityRepository et que tu l'implmentes directement dans EntityRepositoryImp.
De ce fait, l'implmentation de cette mthode va exister  deux endroits (ou du moins tenter d'exister) : dans ton implmentation ainsi que dans celle gre par JPA.

Ce que je te propose, c'est de ne PAS tendre EntityRepositoryCustom dans EntityRepository. De cette faon, seule EntityRepositoryImp la surchargera.

Autrement, tu peux regarder du ct de JpaSpecificationExecutor que EntityRepository tendra alors, tu dfiniras ensuite le comportement attendu dans un lambda depuis ton service... Enfin, je crois, je connais mal ce systme, je l'ai juste vu dans mon projet actuel  ::aie::

----------


## chady

Ok thanks R.G I change for EntityRepositoryImpl and now it work fine cool 
J'ai chang EntityRepositoryImp  pour EntityRepositoryImpl  ca fonctionne.
merci. Va falloir que je comprenne la nomenclature JPA

----------

